
“We must expand our moral imaginations” (Obama's speech at Howard University) - Kurtz79
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2016/05/07/remarks-president-howard-university-commencement-ceremony
======
Kurtz79
I'm neither Black nor American, but I found this speech very inspiring, a call
for understanding and empathy in times of strife and social conflict.

"But we must expand our moral imaginations to understand and empathize with
all people who are struggling, not just black folks who are struggling -- the
refugee, the immigrant, the rural poor, the transgender person, and yes, the
middle-aged white guy who you may think has all the advantages, but over the
last several decades has seen his world upended by economic and cultural and
technological change, and feels powerless to stop it. You got to get in his
head, too."

~~~
trejitus
Expand our moral imaginations to everyone except those that are the target of
or in the vicinity of a drone strike.

